# It Cyma Like A Doxa Diver



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Two great companies one great watch lol. I had this one one the wrist today and had the opportunity to play trades, but did not it's one huge watch, too big for me at like 51x47 approx. What was unique is the jam nut to hold the bezel down, that sucker won't slip anywhere, huge mark all the way around the case back though. He wanted my mint Connie


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic diver there James







That must be very rare. Is it WR to 1500M or is the "1500" nothing to do with the WR as is found on the Caribbean 1500?(which are WR to 1000M







)

cheers

Dave


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yea was 1500mtr. was like straping a hockey puck to my wrist for some reason, feels bigger too because of hidden lugs.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont remember a Doxa like that... Zodiac, FL or Squale maybe.... great watches imho and the size looks good to me. Drop me his details James if he wants to sell it instead of trading, I might be able to sort something out with more pics (especially of the scratch)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

My wife is gonna have my .... on a skewer but at least I added another Cyma to the collection. After my cleaning and care it will look minty


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yup will do. Will see him this week and pick up from him. He stated he expected to get about $1500 or so for the piece, was way off I paid just over $600. Hope he got his costs for it I know he is not that well off struggling a bit. It should have went for close to $900 but on web site sales would have been over 1K for sure.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> I might be able to sort something out with more pics (especially of the scratch)


Actually the way his lighting is made the piece look worse than it is.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I am too F'N nice a person if I did not know the guy I'm tellin ya.

My e-mail to my buddy.............

Ayub,

Did you cover your cost on this piece? I was waiting for last minute bidders and was shocked it did not jump up don't know what the hell happened. Dunno what to say if you want to keep the piece and try later I think it was too close to March break a bad time to list this type of piece for both peoples money and focus.

James

His e-mail back to me.................

James thanks you very much....I just checked and shittt...I'll keep the watch and will try it again not now but after one month....as its far away from the cost too....If you don't mind it i'll appreciate it....

Ayub

so................









I am too damn nice at times for my own good but it was a good short lived deal but it will be back in a month or so next time he gets no second chance!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

James, my snipe failed of we'd have been bidding against eachother...







Id have liked this one... but not at that much more than it went out at...


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

James said:


> I am too damn nice at times for my own good but it was a good short lived deal but it will be back in a month or so next time he gets no second chance!


VERY nice of you







Hope you're as lucky second time around.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Any chance of reposting the pictures of the Cyma? I'd like to compare it with the Cyma Divingstar 1500 that I won recently:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

here you go, had 1 left in photobucket had to remove others


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

James said:


> here you go, had 1 left in photobucket had to remove others


Very nice. Thanks for the photo


----------

